# Painting the bedroom.....can you visualize?



## loganmuirden (May 21, 2014)

Sky blue always looks better.


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

How about some pictures of the space!?


----------



## Jerc (May 20, 2014)

sky blue is nice, but I think some pearl colours could work quite well: something like ivory or mink or cream ... I think that would compliment the yellow quite well. 

Or are you set on the blue and brown ...?


----------



## arvinboy (Jun 22, 2014)

If you're confused you can buy interior magazines to get the ideas or you can contact interior designer in your area -> this is the fastest way if you have enough budget or you ask his/her advice.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

Is there any picture of your bedroom?


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Paint the head side of your bedroom with dark blue and entire wall with dark brown. Don't think more, it will make confusion for you.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Sky blue is good, but you can also try smoky blue. It will be better if you can post a pic of your space.


----------

